# How to make the perfect muffin.... please help!



## wisk (Oct 15, 2004)

Hello all!

I like to shop at Costco and they have the best looking and tasting muffins.

They are huge....

How do you make a muffin that is big and awesome tasting?


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

My guess is that Costco uses a mix. If you look at the ingredients, you may find the secret to what makes their muffins taste the way they do.


----------



## bigbuns (Jun 28, 2004)

My cousin use to work in the Jordan Marsh stores who were famous for their huge blueberry muffins and gave me the recipe years ago. They are more cake-like and probably very similar to the Costco muffins. I do use the "Texas-size" muffin pan. (You can buy these at Walmarts now)
This makes 6 large muffins:

Cream together:
1 stick butter
3/4 cup sugar
Add 2 eggs and 2 tsp vanilla.
Mix together in a separate bowl: 
2 tsp baking powder
1/4 tsp salt
2 cups flour
Add these dry ingredients to the butter mixture alternately with
1/2 cup milk
Add fruit, nuts, spices...whatever you like in your muffins. 
Sprinkle sugar on top or make a streusel. 

Bake 25-30 min at 375.


----------



## pa pete (Nov 17, 2004)

Sounds like a good recipe..........

add the berries last, dusted with flour and folded in or they have a tendency to slide to the bottom. Also add some to the top once they are in the pan.

mmmmmmmmmm :chef: 

Enjoy


----------



## keeperofthegood (Oct 5, 2001)

Hey oh

AND.....

A dollop of: heavy cream or sour cream or jelly or jam placed neatly in the center just before going in the oven does nicly for a custered or jelly type center. My kids love this best with corn bread muffins.


----------



## kthull (Oct 9, 2002)

I've also read that using frozen berries will help them hold their shape more and keep them from oozing all their juices out into the surrounding batter, keeping your muffins in better shape.


----------

